# What should a want to be cop need on his resume?



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

These are a few that I can think of myself, can anyone else help me out and tell me what other certification police stations love to have on a resume?

Massachusetts Class A LTC
Massachusetts BLS Certification
Massachusetts EMT Certification


----------



## GJK (Jul 20, 2004)

I would like to know as well --BTT--


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

10 years experience as a cop


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Gun License not necessary. EMT, good. Get as much education as you can: AAS, BS, MA! The Quinn bill is under attack...get all you can so you can be 'grandfathered'!

Do Not turn down a campus job...that is the road to the academy...most campus' realize that their young officers are looking toward a career in the public sector...


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

I would suggest putting anything in your resume that helps you stand out from the next person. Obviously, list any education on your resume. definitely a section with certifications like E911 or CJIS if you are certified or EMT/P-MED if you have that. A community activities section (member of a local on-call fire department, volunteer work). 
Any certifications/proficiency with computers or specific programs; the field is getting more technical (for some departments). 

If you don't have much LE experience/certifications you may want to add a qualifications summery with personal and professional subtitles. That gives you an opportunity to explain how you work and character. For example: completes tasks in a timely manner, organized, works in a professional manner, responsible member of the community, etc... I put that on my resume after getting some advise from a local Chief, who's department if mostly part-time and looked through a lot of resumes, both good and bad. Most important, whatever you list, make sure it is accurate and truthful! 

Remember, there are a lot of people out there interested in LE jobs. If your not already, try to get involved with a department either on a volunteer basis, dispatching, as a special officer, or part-time (very hard around in this area). It took me three years of dispatching and working as a special before I got a full-time position, which in reality is a short period of time when it comes to getting on the job. Just be patient, thats the best I can say. Good luck!


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Community service is a plus also. Big Brother/ Big sister. Boys and Girls club etc. 
Like mentioned earlier education is the key. Plus academy training. 
Then add some certifications; O.C. ,Baton, control and restraint, self defense.

Earn as many certs as possible. Even if its computer related. Get a certificate in windows or excel, word,etc. Cops use computers. 

If you put your mind to it anything that a cop does is good for the resume, even joining NRA.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Yep, get as much certifications and training classes as possible. My resume includes 1 page of just training.

Work history is huge. Have a strong work history don't bounce job to job... but try to get a relevent job whether it be Campus Police, Dispatching or other Special Security type of gig that will give you hands on experience dealing with people from all walks of life. I'm not sure where you're from JimMac, but some security gigs that come to mind would be inner-city Hospitals, inner-city Hotels, inner-city malls, retail loss prevention (store detective), etc..

Try to get into the Reserve Academy.



> Cops use computors.


But some of our brothers are still working on the Spell Check usage.

COMPUT *E* RS


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Big brother/sister or boys/girls clubs or boy/girl scouts: suggestions of pederasty. No, I do not impugn your service to the young...it's a perception thing...the perception of others. :shock: "...there must be something wrong with a single (male/female) hanging out with children...". You get the idea.

Or maybe I'm too jaded...


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

dcs2244 @ Thu Sep 23 said:


> Big brother/sister or boys/girls clubs or boy/girl scouts: suggestions of pederasty. No, I do not impugn your service to the young...it's a perception thing...the perception of others. :shock: "...there must be something wrong with a single (male/female) hanging out with children...". You get the idea.
> 
> *Or maybe I'm too jaded*...


I see your point. Michael Jackson, Neverland Ranch things going on. What I was thinking was since Departments do interact with these agencies, it may be a good idea to get a involved with them also. Mentoring a stuent or something. My point was to give to society of your time. We all said at one point or another we want to help people. By having some volunteer work it helps.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

A Full Time MPOC Academy!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

I actually posted this then registerd, silly me eh? Names Jim.

I have a very intensive background in computers,  I can build, repair, web design, etc. 

Well how would I be able to get into a reserve acadamy? Locations Numbers, websites? Tuition costs? 

Also websites or places to look for certifications, how much they cost, locations etc, would like the south shore but anything is awsome. 

I was also thinking about applying to become a Boston polce cadet, father was a Boston police Sgt Detective in mattapan.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Try you local PD (Walpole) for sponsorship to the Reserve Academy. Although you are paying, you still need a signature from a member of the brass of a PD. The class would run you about $300-350 then about another 100-125 for books. It's well worth it. Look for an Auxiliary Police unit near you to join, that is very helpful for a resume too and they'll often cover you to complete the R/I Academy. As far as other training classes, you normally would have to be employed by a PD (Aux., Campus PD) to attend many of them. SOmeo fthe cert's like OC, Baton, etc. you could get through an auxiliary unit.

Ask around for Aux units near you.


----------



## Ranger2 (Aug 13, 2004)

I have been attempting to become a FT LEO for 7 years now. I have finally turned the stone and joined an Aux Dept and in the R/I Acad right now. I have a B.S. and J.D and admitted to the Massachusetts Bar, EMT-B cert, and sit on a Neighborhood Council and devote time to the public safety committe and crime prevention with Boston Police. Even with all of this on my shoulders, it is damn near impossible for me to break into the force. Did I mention I live in Boston as well, that may be the problem. Anyways, Take the advice of everyone, get as many certs as you can, education, join an Aux.. finally things are opening up for me but.. I waited 7 years and put myself through loads of education and volunteer work, and even at that .. I am still paying for all my equipment and training, but.. it will pay off soon. Good luck to you.


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

JimMac @ 23 Sep 2004 05:22 said:


> can anyone else help me out and tell me what other certification police stations love to have on a resume?


VETERAN STATUS!!!!


----------



## bstrawse (Jul 27, 2004)

Ranger2 @ Fri 24 Sep said:


> I have been attempting to become a FT LEO for 7 years now. I have finally turned the stone and joined an Aux Dept and in the R/I Acad right now. I have a B.S. and J.D and admitted to the Massachusetts Bar, EMT-B cert, and sit on a Neighborhood Council and devote time to the public safety committe and crime prevention with Boston Police. Even with all of this on my shoulders, it is damn near impossible for me to break into the force. Did I mention I live in Boston as well, that may be the problem. Anyways, Take the advice of everyone, get as many certs as you can, education, join an Aux.. finally things are opening up for me but.. I waited 7 years and put myself through loads of education and volunteer work, and even at that .. I am still paying for all my equipment and training, but.. it will pay off soon. Good luck to you.


A JD? Eh? Need a job? 
Bryan

Posted Fri 24 Sep, 2004 20:07:

I think anything that you can put on a resume that makes you stand out will make you a stronger candidate - that's for law enforcement as well as any other job.'

Volunteer work helps - but volunteer leadership experience carries more weight. be a boy scout scoutmaster or something similar... mentor at-risk youth, serve on a non-profit board, and so on..

Bryan


----------

